

Internet marketing savvy entrepreneur wanted for collaboration - lpdunn

Do you dream of starting up a successful online company and are very knowledgeable about driving the marketing, SEO and other online campaigns?  Are you looking for a dynamite site idea?  Well, come put your energies to work on a stock picking site that shows the small investor how to invest like the large fund managers.  It was developed by a 15 year Wall St. analyst veteran who needs marketing expertise and help to drive it.  Call 206-459-6155 for further info.
======
cicollius88
Are you looking for someone local or are you willing to work with someone
remotely

